# Cutting Boards



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I am making a few cutting boards. A guy on Pelletheads.com ordered one but I had to buy more lumber than needed, so I decided to make four of them. A friend of the family ordered a "Piggy" cutting board, so it has been thrown into the mix. I have some offcuts of maple and walnut so I will add to this post as I get more boards done.

Nothing is finished yet. I still have some sanding and routing to do. I will update the thread as I go.

The four boards will end up 12 x 15ish x 1 1/2 inches think with juice groove on one side and flat on the other. I plan to cut some recesses in each end for finger grips.

Dang that wood is expensive these days. :surprise::frown:


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> I am making a few cutting boards. A guy on Pelletheads.com ordered one but I had to buy more lumber than needed, so I decided to make four of them. A friend of the family ordered a "Piggy" cutting board, so it has been thrown into the mix. I have some offcuts of maple and walnut so I will add to this post as I get more boards done.
> 
> Nothing is finished yet. I still have some sanding and routing to do. I will update the thread as I go.
> 
> ...


Mike your not going to believe it but your walnut and maple board looks like mine. I just took it out of the clamps a few minuets ago. Having said that I have to say yours looks good. Right!!!!! :laugh2:


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Mike something else I just noticed. You are using the same kind of clamps I used. 

I have a question!! Are you out there working in my shop? :surprise: I am watching you. :nerd:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Great minds think alike. :surprise::grin:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Don,

How does it feel to delegate??

HJ


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

There's something about doing simple glue-ups with different species of wood that just get the juices flow'n


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Beautiful Boards Mike! As always, your work amazes us.
With that size and thickness, it might not require recesses for finger grips.
I would make them and hold them, flip them over in your hands. Simulate
if you would grab them and carry them to the counter and set them down.
If you feel that the recesses would help in the use, by all means add them.
You need at least 3/4" recesses to get fingers inside without binding. It
might not leave much material left, on either side. Just something to consider.
Thanks for posting!

Ellery "Bud" Becnel


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Very nice !!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That wood your song s most likely 3-4 bucks a foot here . Hate to see the total cost after I built one .

Nice work Mike . Do you ever get to much glue in the joints and it seeps out ? My concern is when you wipe it off it kinda coats the wood


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> That wood your song s most likely 3-4 bucks a foot here . Hate to see the total cost after I built one .
> 
> Nice work Mike . Do you ever get to much glue in the joints and it seeps out ? My concern is when you wipe it off it kinda coats the wood


Yes. Squeeze out is not a concern because I wipe it off, then once dry, any remaining glue is removed with a scraper. Then I run it through the planer until I get the final desired thickness.


We spent a great evening down at the Kemah Boardwalk enjoying a live band with family...and got an order for another board! :grin::grin:

heh heh.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> Great minds think alike. :surprise::grin:


Mike you have a way with words. :smile:


----------



## tchouken (Jul 21, 2016)

great job!


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

*cutting boards*

Hi Mike, I'm always love looking at folk's cutting boards. Yes wood is expensive. Several years ago my daughter asked for one & I told her to buy a plastic one. She shot that down. So I made a dozen so her could have a selection. Then I made another dozen and sold most of those. Here are some samples. I left a piece of the scrap at the end of the board so I can remember how I made them. I also drilled a hole near the end because I found most folks said they weren't going to use them - just display them. Hope this helps you or other folks. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Almost through with the boards. I just applied the first coat of mineral oil. More tomorrow.
I have included a few pics of what was involved when I cut the finger grips on the ends of the boards, and the juice groove on one side of each board.

Note: I only had an order for one, but all four are spoken for now. :surprise::smile:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@MT Stringer ...

KUDOS...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

They look too good to cut on!!

HJ


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Great work and I can imagine a slab of ribs sitting on them.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Update: The boards are finished and ready to be picked up. All are spoken for.
Here are a few pictures of the final products.
Mike


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Very nice work Mike! I am sure they will all enjoy your dedicated quality creations.
Thanks for posting your setup and process.

Ellery Becnel


----------

